# Dzelži / Hardware >  Plantower PMS3003 putekļu sensors(Arduino Uno)

## aldiscanon1987

Labdien! Pieslēdzu Plantower PMS3003 pie Arduino Uno(kur Plantower PMS3003 kontakti VCC,GND, RX, TX pievienoti Arduino Uno VCC(5V), GND, TX,RX). Izmantoju GitHub biblotēku 

```
https://github.com/fu-hsi/PMS
```

 

```

#include "PMS.h"PMS pms(Serial);PMS::DATA data;void setup(){  Serial.begin(9600);   // TX/RX pin)}void loop(){  if (pms.read(data))  {    Serial.print("PM 1.0 (ug/m3): ");    Serial.println(data.PM_AE_UG_1_0);    Serial.print("PM 2.5 (ug/m3): ");    Serial.println(data.PM_AE_UG_2_5);    Serial.print("PM 10.0 (ug/m3): ");    Serial.println(data.PM_AE_UG_10_0);    Serial.println();  }  // Do other stuff...} 



```

 
Rezultātā ieguvu šādu izejas informāciju: 

```

14:17:58.904 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:18:28.864 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:19:29.704 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:19:59.655 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:21:00.504 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:21:30.475 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:22:31.335 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:23:01.245 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:24:02.125 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:24:32.065 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:25:32.934 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:26:02.885 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:27:03.724 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:27:33.685 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:28:34.525 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:29:04.485 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:30:05.365 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:30:35.295 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:31:36.145 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:32:06.105 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:33:06.975 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:33:36.885 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:34:37.764 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:35:07.685 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:36:08.565 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:36:38.485 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:37:39.365 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:38:09.284 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:39:10.184 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮14:39:40.114 -> ⸮w)9⸮4⸮θ⸮H筨⸮⸮⸮Ľ⸮⸮⸮⸮⸮Cؽs⸮K⸮⸮9⸮0⸮⸮⸮⸮.⸮⸮X14:40:40.965 -> !9ݨ!⸮Cggw⸮ļ⸮ ⸮⸮ 



```

 Nevar saprast kas tas ir? Kur varētu būt kļūda?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tev saziņas ātrums pareizs? Tas ir, konsolē arī ir 9600 tā pat kā programmā?

----------

